# My Own Carp Pattern



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm pretty proud of this one...I did it just by looking at a photo of a real carp. Probably how I'm going to do my naturals from now on. The last carp I did, I liked, but was not entirely satisfied with since it was a technique I kinda hijacked from Pikopath/SolarFall!! LOL This pattern is actually easier to paint for me...I'm happy with how it came out...what do you guys think?










Natural Light


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Its awesome, love the scale effects


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice !


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul, that's one sweet paint job!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Very nice.......... I like the bigs scales also ......... looks awesome


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Real real nice Paul.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

A true artist at work.


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks even better with the clear, how bout some pics of that sausage, if you put a lip in it then it's lure related, lol.


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

looks about as real as you can get. awesome job


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree with the above it doesnt get much better than that.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

That is freakin awesome.One of the best carp patterns I've seen.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks good to me.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Beautiful job, shutup!! Love em !!!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Incredible! Great job as usual.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Wow! That is awesome!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Ditto all that has been said. That is sick! 

Ever considered doing a mirror carp pattern? I've always thought they looked really cool.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice job!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks pretty sick! I wanna get into this stuff sometime.


----------

